# Looking for good dust collecting



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a PC 3 1/4hp router motor dedicated to my router table. I amm in need of a new portable router, 2 1/4hp max that I can use for freehand work, with tenon jigs, etc.

I want to combine the best in performance with the best in dust collection. I would likely adapt down to a small hose size from my 3hp dust collector, or just use a shop vac.

I do understand that Festool is one of my best options to cover my needs, but I would not mind something a bit less money, though cost is not the biggest concern at all.

One other suggestion was a Triton for decent dust collection and performance.

Just looking for other suggestions from those with experience with other routers that may fit this bill.

Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Got no ideas, but hopefully some of the more knowledgeable members will now.

One thing I do know is that I didn't find my shop vac really up to the task of collection the dust off of the dust port of my hand held router. I haven't tried adapting down the hose from the dust collector to the 1.5 or 1.25 hose that would fit the port yet, so unsure if that would be better or not.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim,

I haven't had much luck with dust collection in a handheld environment. When plowing dados, etc I just make sure the DC hose is in area where chips are being ejected, and catch what I can. Grip vac attachment on my 890 Porter cable does a little bit, but not much when profiling edges.

If I'm doing a lot of routing, I take it outside. (Then I clean up with the leaf blower)

I have a Jet ambient air cleaner that helps a lot.

I'm sure others have had better luck with dust collection out of the table, and hopefully they can give you more options.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My best luck is with a Ridgid 5hp 16gal shop vac. You still aren't going to get it all.
I've tried connecting to the DC system, but that tiny hose doesn't allow enough air flow, and the motor fan just blows it all over the place.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BearLeeAlive said:


> I have a PC 3 1/4hp router motor dedicated to my router table. I amm in need of a new portable router, 2 1/4hp max that I can use for freehand work, with tenon jigs, etc.
> 
> I want to combine the best in performance with the best in dust collection. I would likely adapt down to a small hose size from my 3hp dust collector, or just use a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim - I have a little Freud 1700 and, IMHO, the dust collection on it is exceptional. I was doing some beading on MDF in my basement the other nite and had very little dust escape when hooked to my shopvac. Even the guide bushings were clean. The 1700 itself is a pretty good, but not perfect, router but it sure excells at that.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm with you, Doug. I actually find the dust collection arrangements on most routers obscure what I'm doing so much that they hinder more than they help for hand held work. Whilst the dust shields are clear, they seem to be static and soon attract dust and then effectively become opaque, only moments into the job, after which any illumination features become irrelevant, as you can no longer see the bit.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Mike, I hear you regarding the small hose, though not much room for more. My DC does pull a lot of air through, it is a 3HP cyclone model. When using my Dewalt track saw, next to nothing escapes.

John, I had not even looked at the Freud, but most certainly will.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I just looked at the Freud 1700.

I obviously was not clear enough in my OP. I need this unit to plunge. On of the biggest tasks will be to rout out mortises, so will need a plunge for my Mortise Pal tool.

I am not too concerns with being able to see clear, most times edge routing or using jigs there is not a lot of reason to watch the bit spin. Doing any routing that requires stops, I use marks outside of the bits travel anyway.

A dust free, as close as possible, shop is quite important to me. I seem to have it licked with most other operations, with the exception that I still don't have a decent cabinet saw, but using the track saw instead is way better.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

A side query. Is there no way to edit my posts. My second line above sounds kinda snarky rereading it, and I had not intended that and wanted to change how I said it.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought there was a line at the bottom of your messages, that says edit, but that might only show up after 10 posts. 

When I was doing some plunge routing I found that often the vac hose got in my way and caused problems. I did still try to use it as I am doing my best to keep dust down, but still not succeeding. Hoping once the new table saw is set up and the new router table finished and added to it that it improves. It seems that right now my 2hp dust collector gets used more like a huge shop vac for cleaning up than anything else yet. Once each of these things gets set up I will be able to run hoses to them and keep them connected most of the time. Hand routing will still be a problem, but I do hope that also is less of one once I get the reducer and can hook it up to the dust collector instead of the little shop vac.

This reminds me of my probable next project once I finish the storage cabinet over the dust collector trash can. I am going to try to make a general air cleaner/filter out of a box fan, some plywood or mdf and a 4" wide pleated furnace filter.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Derek, you may be right about the edit button not showing up until I prove I am not an advertising bot. 

I have used a plunge router freehand with a hose to the vacuum, and did not find it too much of a bother. I think it is important to have a good hose, one that is tough but quite flexible. One of my employees has a Fein, and the hose on it is real nice.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BearLeeAlive said:


> I just looked at the Freud 1700.
> 
> I obviously was not clear enough in my OP. I need this unit to plunge. On of the biggest tasks will be to rout out mortises, so will need a plunge for my Mortise Pal tool.
> 
> ...


Oh, Maybe I misunderstood but it makes no difference. The attachment works on either the fixed or plunge base, actually better on the plunge. See the pics.


The 1-1/4" hose is coupled to a 2-1/2" into the vac.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome*



BearLeeAlive said:


> I have a PC 3 1/4hp router motor dedicated to my router table. I amm in need of a new portable router, 2 1/4hp max that I can use for freehand work, with tenon jigs, etc.
> 
> I want to combine the best in performance with the best in dust collection. I would likely adapt down to a small hose size from my 3hp dust collector, or just use a shop vac.
> 
> ...



Hello Jim. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

John, I figured out the issue. Freud Canada only lists the fixed base 2 1/4hp router, where as the US site has the kit you are referring too. Not sure I could find anywhere to have a look at it.

Until I get enough posts, I can't edit my location.

Dave, thanks for the kind welcome. This place is a great resource.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jim:

Welcome to the forums!

One idea comes to me. It results from my experience with the Bosch 1617EVS router, with Bosch's dust collection hood set.

I tried using the dust collection hood with the router and with my 590 CFM dust collector. The 1617EVS blows so much air out the bottom of the motor unit that dust goes flying all over, even when I have the dust collector connected to the dust collection hood.

My belief is that one needs to make sure that the dust collector has a much higher air flow rating (CFM) than what the router has. If the DC air flow rate is lower than the router's air flow, then the DC cannot collect the dust before the router has blown it away. 

Shop vacs tend to be low CFM devices (typically under 150 CFM) while dust collectors usually have much higher CFM ratings (typically above 450 CFM.) In my case, I need a DC with substantially higher CFM.

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi:

BigJimAK raised a good point in private emails to me. So, if Big Jim will forgive me, I'll put it forth here.

Jim raised the issue of determining the vector physics. One should design the dust pick-up hood to utilise the direction that the dust is being ejected from the workpiece. By having the dust collection pick-up suck the air in the direction of the ejected dust particle, it would be far more likely for the dust particle to be sucked into the collector. 

Cassandra


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't have and likely will never have a router with a collector attached to it. I know a router isn't a belt or orbital sander of which I have much experience with utilizing a vac.

The one thing is the drag from the hose, related to the spiral rib catching on the edge of my bench or the project. with the sanders I adapted by slinging the hose over my shoulder. I don't think I would feel comfortable with that while hand routing.

I'll stick with clean up after the fact.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the dust pickup attachments all the time no need to blow dust all over the shop and in the air, they make and sale very flexible hose,the best one I have found is the one off a standard upright vac.about 5 ft. to 8ft long.....I will buy the used standard upright vac.just for the great hose on it, a 10.oo price the norm...1 1/2" to 2" the norm,they have spec.fitting on them the norm but can be cut off easy.. 





=======


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I use the dust pickup attachments all the time no need to blow dust all over the shop and in the air, they make and sale very flexible hose,the best one I have found is the one off a standard upright vac.about 5 ft. to 8ft long.....I will buy the used standard upright vac.just for the great hose on it, a 10.oo price the norm...1 1/2" to 2" the norm,they have spec.fitting on them the norm but can be cut off easy..
> =======


Thanks, BJ.. Very useful advice for me. My ROS has a small hose attachment but my shop-vac has 2-1/2" and it's about as inflexible as they come. Time to go visit the thrift shops... though some may think I'm nuts when I don't care about the vacuum itself, only the hose!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ghidrah said:


> The one thing is the drag from the hose, related to the spiral rib catching on the edge of my bench or the project. with the sanders I adapted by slinging the hose over my shoulder. I don't think I would feel comfortable with that while hand routing.


Hi Ronald:

Like you, I'm not comfortable with accessories catching the edges of the workpiece or the bench. 

For example, my DeWalt 735 planer has its chip exhaust port centered over the output side of the planer bed. Connecting a 4" DC hose there left the hose hanging in the path of the workpiece exiting the planer. So, I took a bit of rope and made a sling to hang the hose from the rafters in the workshop. Problem solved.

Similarly, when I do circles with the router, I suspend the power cord from the ceiling to avoid the cord getting tangled.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

They have just the hose sometimes, I got one or two from the Good-Will store, they get the machine and it's not worth fixing so they pull the parts off and sale them, here's a shot on one of them..this one will pull out to about 10 ft long easy, just like snake  and just as flexible..

=======



BigJimAK said:


> Thanks, BJ.. Very useful advice for me. My ROS has a small hose attachment but my shop-vac has 2-1/2" and it's about as inflexible as they come. Time to go visit the thrift shops... though some may think I'm nuts when I don't care about the vacuum itself, only the hose!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cassandra

You should give the Cordless battery power routers a try out I use it all the time for circles, I use the PC type router..

The motor fits the plunge base also...
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 9290 19.2-Volt Cordless Router: Home Improvement


=======



Cassandra said:


> Hi Ronald:
> 
> Like you, I'm not comfortable with accessories catching the edges of the workpiece or the bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I use the dust pickup attachments all the time no need to blow dust all over the shop and in the air, they make and sale very flexible hose,the best one I have found is the one off a standard upright vac.about 5 ft. to 8ft long.....I will buy the used standard upright vac.just for the great hose on it, a 10.oo price the norm...1 1/2" to 2" the norm,they have spec.fitting on them the norm but can be cut off easy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea Bob, I will check that out.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> They have just the hose sometimes, I got one or two from the Good-Will store, they get the machine and it's not worth fixing so they pull the parts off and sale them, here's a shot on one of them..this one will pull out to about 10 ft long easy, just like snake  and just as flexible..
> 
> =======


Just what the Doctor ordered, BJ!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

When I was doing the routing of the circles for the thien baffle, I would often back the router back over where I had just been to vacuum up the dust that didn't get collected the first time when the router was making the dust. It also worked better when I started making my passes very, very shallow. Took me more time, but it was worth it to not be covered in saw dust. I by the time I was doing the last one and the 2/3rds opening it had, I had learned how to spin the pieces properly so that I was having them move and not me and the router along with the cord and hose. Stopped a lot of the tangling up problems I had during the first one.

Haven't made enough dust since then to give the baffle a decent test, but when we used the dust collector to vacuum off a love seat that had been in storage the level of dust in the bag didn't seem to change so it must have stayed in the can. The only real test I did of it was the first day after the baffle was installed and the pipe run to the collector. I dumped the bag into the table saw's collector bag and sucked all of that in, which I found out afterwards I should have spread it out on the floor or taken less at a time as it overwhelmed the baffle set up and a lot got through into the bag, maybe 1/4th or so, instead of staying in the garbage can.

I liked the ideas mentioned of hanging things from the ceiling, or going cordless. The hanging is planned, the cordless will have to wait a while.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I too am going to look for solutions for both power and dust collection to come from the ceiling. Most tools are close enough to the edge, and it would not really matter, but when I have a large machine, or for working on the bench, having things come from overhead might be a big advantage.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

One thing I am planning on is an overhead blade guard with dust collection. I have seen one that looks easy enough to make and hope to attempt it once I figure out where the table saw is going to be.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I do all my routing outside and for dust collection I set up a large fan from Home Depot that has 2 speeds, hurricane and tornado and it helps keep me cool in the summer time, but just to be sure I wear a powered respirator, when it comes to the dust you just can't be too careful.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL It is tough to do routing outside in the middle of winter. Besides, not sure how much the neighbours would like either.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Jim,
I don't have a legit DC system yet, just a shop vac. And I'm not sure I'll ever be able to get the system that's best. I am going out on limb for what your needs are, but I've often wondered myself about something like this from Harbor Frieght for a quick hookup to a handheld router or sander at moveable work locations. I'm sure there's other manufactures out there with simlar items. I would be a quick fix and not a solution to complete dust control for the whole shop. Dunno, worth a look maybe.


1 HP Mini Dust Collector
Perfect for the shop, work site or garage. This 12 gallon compact unit is as powerful as many stationary collectors. Filters particles down to 35 microns (half the width of a human hair) 
914 CFM 
4" inlet/outlet 
120V, 6.8 amps, 750 watts; 1 HP; Overall dimensions: 13-1/4'' L x 12'' W x 12'' H
Shipping weight: 21-1/2 lbs.
ITEM 94029-AAA


----------

